# Had a dream about my wife with another man



## aguyslife (Jul 26, 2013)

I was surprised to have a vivid dream the other night regarding my wife having sex with another man. 
The way the dream went is that I found out about the sexual affair after the fact, there was a sex tape involved
and I was actually very excited to see it! I was turned on by the prospect of watching it. 
My wife and I were very "matter-of-fact" about the whole thing, I wasn't upset, angry or shocked and she wasn't hiding it. She wasn't flaunting it or anything, it was just treated like something that happened and we were both OK with it. 
I didn't watch the sex tape in the dream, I woke up before that but I remember asking her something about the guy's equipment and she said "you'll see" with a smile.

I've seen other posts here and elsewhere about the fantasy some guys have of seeing their wife with another man. I was shocked at first, then started to entertain it a bit and eventually, or so I thought, dismissed it.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

Wife and I took an anniversary trip to a tropical location not so long ago. Lots of very attractive, scantily clad people around. We saw a young, exotic-looking guy, about 25 to 30, dark-skinned, muscular, lots of tattoos, wearing a skimpy Speedo at the beach. My wife was the first to comment on him, I told her she should go up to him and let me take a picture of the two of them so she could show her friends back home. She was going to do it, but chickened out at the last minute.

She is not one to comment on men she sees, so this was very unusual for her, she must have really been attracted to this guy.

A few weeks after getting home, she mentioned the guy at the beach again, said she should have had the picture taken. A few nights later, I had a dream about my wife and this guy getting together in the hotel. The guy said I could watch, but that he didn't want to "cross swords" with another dude. We knew from the way this guy filled out his Speedo that he was big. In the dream, she enjoyed this guy a lot, perhaps a bit too much for my liking.

Anyway, I ended up telling her about it. I think she enjoyed that I shared this with her, but she said she would never, ever consider doing something like that, which made me happy. I think a lot of this kind of stuff is fine for fantasy, but acting on it could be very risky.


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

Keep it a dream. If you read some of the threads on this forum, you'll come across threads where it went from fantasy to reality and it ain't pretty. Most people don't realize that their fantasy doesn't include an emotional side. That's the side that gets crushed first. Not to mention that if fantasy becomes reality and things don't go as planned, it's not like you can hit rewind and erase it. it's that one mental movie that will continue to play in your head until you meet your maker.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

And I've had dreams persuing and having sex with other hot women......do I tell my sensitive LD wifee, NOT ON YOUR LIFE. 

Some fantasies and dreams should remain just that.

Be faithful to your wifee and put up with the ups and downs in your marriage. DON'T go out and have a 3 some!!!


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

keeper63 said:


> Wife and I took an anniversary trip to a tropical location not so long ago. Lots of very attractive, scantily clad people around. We saw a young, exotic-looking guy, about 25 to 30, dark-skinned, muscular, lots of tattoos, wearing a skimpy Speedo at the beach. My wife was the first to comment on him, I told her she should go up to him and let me take a picture of the two of them so she could show her friends back home. She was going to do it, but chickened out at the last minute.
> 
> She is not one to comment on men she sees, so this was very unusual for her, she must have really been attracted to this guy.
> 
> ...


This is a harmless fantasy. Your trust in each other is the way it should be.


----------

